# Big Trout - Capt Trey Prye



## Caney Creek Outfitters

Big Trout are starting to frequent their normal haunts. The bite has been solid on Corkys and Mirrolure Topwaters. Fish up to 30" have been released. 
I have been using the new 13 TX real lately and am not surprised at the overall performance. Long casts, smooth retrieve and a powerful drag.

I have dates available for January and February.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

